# Reducing Drain Pipe



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Sorry for the newbie question, but I'm having a tough time with this.
I have to rebuild my laundry tub: Water lines, drain, everything.

The p-trap & drain is 1 1/4" and it appears to run into the (copper)drain into the ground also at 1 1/4". Keep in mind there is no studor vent installed.
Would it be kosher for me to repipe it all in 1 1/2" along with the vent, then just reduce it at the floor at 1 1/4"???
OR
would I need to do this all in 1 1/4"
If so, is there even such thing as a 1 1/4' studor vent???

(I know this is an elementary question,
I did residential plumbing for some time, but not long enough to know the codes too well. I'm now doing industrial refrigeration, so I'm a little out of my zone at the moment hahaha)

Thanks guys


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

wow, this isnt me normally. youve been a member for 4 years and dont know how to do this. i got nothing


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I encourage you to hang out on the forum more often, be part of the team. :smile:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Its a bust up... going to have to catch the 3" under the floor


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pipe stretchers,stretch that 11/4" out to 11/2" and you good to go


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ROCcity88 said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but I'm having a tough time with this.
> I have to rebuild my laundry tub: Water lines, drain, everything.
> 
> The p-trap & drain is 1 1/4" and it appears to run into the (copper)drain into the ground also at 1 1/4". Keep in mind there is no studor vent installed.
> ...


 ummmmmm...you gota be kidding right??? so if your not a plumber and dont know the codes so lets start with the basic question you need to answer to us...how long did you do plumbing and when? how many years ago?...
im a licensed master in new york and that is kindergarten stuff you should know IF you did any plumbing...


I thinkus someone snuck in under the radar as " NOT IN THE PLUMBING FIELD"..but ill wait for his answer to clarify...


also not to mention your last post over 3 years ago you wanted books to learn plumbing.....hmmmmm


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ummmmmm...you gota be kidding right??? so if your not a plumber and dont know the codes so lets start with the basic question you need to answer to us...how long did you do plumbing and when? how many years ago?...
> im a licensed master in new york and that is kindergarten stuff you should know IF you did any plumbing...
> 
> 
> ...




After reading all his posts I may have a reason he's asking this basic question. 

He was hired as a "technician" by a previous employer which clearly means he didn't go to trade school. Same thing here, any Plumbing company can hire anyone who hasn't an ounce of knowledge or credentials or certificate and send them off to do residential service work and renos. I regularly fix other's "technicians" work because they had no clue or experience what they were doing. 

The biggest company in town will pick up any joe from Wally World, Big box clerks who were laid off, broom jockeys etc. No experience needed, they never heard of a code book and too expensive anyway.


After a while working for that company the "technician" will get a "non construction" plumber certificate. They will continue hacking it just as bad because they learned from other guys who were never real plumbers who got their training from Billy Mays on TV with the flex seal $hit.


Last but not least he didn't buy the code you suggested and didn't read it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> After reading all his posts I may have a reason he's asking this basic question.
> 
> He was hired as a "technician" by a previous employer which clearly means he didn't go to trade school. Same thing here, any Plumbing company can hire anyone who hasn't an ounce of knowledge or credentials or certificate and send them off to do residential service work and renos. I regularly fix other's "technicians" work because they had no clue or experience what they were doing.
> 
> ...



yup, and thats why he wont get an answer from me....hes 1 step above a homeowner...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
plus no posts for over 3 years and the first post is like a hack asking a question..sorry..do some reading for your answer..


lets see who comments on scaring him away.....that will be a joke..you cant scare away if you arent here..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@ROCcity88, we aren't trying to scare you away but what we are saying is come hang out on the forum, post more, join the club, take the advice of buying the code and after that members will gladly answer you if you have problems reading the code.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCcity88 said:


> (I know this is an elementary question,
> I did residential plumbing for some time, but not long enough to know the codes too well. I'm now doing industrial refrigeration, so I'm a little out of my zone at the moment hahaha)
> 
> Thanks guys







You're welcome here because you do hvac, but maybe try asking a plumber buddy about this. 


The simple answer is that standard 1-1/2" tubular/slip joint p-traps have the same inside diameter as 1-1/4" IPS so if you can find code legal fittings to do this you won't technically be reducing in size. You'll still need a studor vent or real vent to prevent siphoning. 

You could probably also use the 1-1/4" as a vent and install a laundry pump chamber, running an 1-1/4" discharge to some other accessible drain pipe of sufficient size.


All that said if you have the time than you should just do it correctly, bust up the floor, add a 2" wye and a tee, run a bow vent, and pipe it nicely.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> You're welcome here because you do hvac, but maybe try asking a plumber buddy about this.
> 
> 
> The simple answer is that standard 1-1/2" tubular/slip joint p-traps have the same inside diameter as 1-1/4" IPS so if you can find code legal fittings to do this you won't technically be reducing in size. You'll still need a studor vent or real vent to prevent siphoning.
> ...





so we bust on unqualified individuals that try doing home plumbing because they are not in the plumbing trade, yes he can be a member here because he does HVAC..thats fine..but I see no difference in him trying to do plumbing than a homeowner...


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Yes you are correct, I did work for a big residential Plumbing & Heating outfit, and that is why I never learned the codes. I got a sour deal in that I was promised an apprenticeship/several years of training in the field and in the classroom. That quickly fell apart as they fired my mentor and made me take his place in less than a year...
I actually did very well considering the circumstances, but I was set up to fail and I ended up leaving and switching trade-in to Refrigeration/HVACR.
(Better company, training opportunities, respect for the procedures, etc)

So I'm sorry that I've been absent so long, and that I did not read your book,
But I haven't just been sitting around.
I've been elbow deep in refrigeration textbooks and working my ass off in that area instead.
I saw a need to switch trades to excel elsewhere and provide for my family and it's paid off very well for me.

So anyway, my bad for asking for newbie advice, note taken.
But I still consider us Brothers in the trades, I love reading through your stuff and seeing the pictures.
Hopefully when I'm done getting a few more certifications where I'm at, I'll start digging into that code book again, even if it's just for fun.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ROCcity88 said:


> Yes you are correct, I did work for a big residential Plumbing & Heating outfit, and that is why I never learned the codes. I got a sour deal in that I was promised an apprenticeship/several years of training in the field and in the classroom. That quickly fell apart as they fired my mentor and made me take his place in less than a year...
> I actually did very well considering the circumstances, but I was set up to fail and I ended up leaving and switching trade-in to Refrigeration/HVACR.
> (Better company, training opportunities, respect for the procedures, etc)
> 
> ...





well I went to college for air conditioning engineering technology worked for an hvac guy and then got an offer to work for a plumber and found it , at least in my case far more lucrative than hvac....
but you see the predicament we are trying to explain now....we gave you advise before to look up the codes..and you did not state you do hvac and not plumbing anymore.....so yes all trades could be considered brothers..but you dont have an electrician doing plumbing or vis versa..
and the questions you asked are very basic, so it come back to the question if you dont know this basic info should you be messing with plumbing??? if you asked about some complicated issue or problem about plumbing and needed help and you are in the plumbing business or versed enough todo the very basics at least it would be a different story...
whatever the masses here want todo is fine, but honestly your pushing the envelope on the issue..and the first post after 3 years?? your asking homeowners advice on how todo plumbing...
not even a reach around from you as a courtesy...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> so we bust on unqualified individuals that try doing home plumbing because they are not in the plumbing trade, yes he can be a member here because he does HVAC..thats fine..but I see no difference in him trying to do plumbing than a homeowner...







Yes, clearly he isn't a plumber, but the situation seemed more to me that he did know what to do(bust up the floor) and really just needed to be told not to be lazy.




I gave him "free advice" mostly because I don't think he will just take it and run. He seems to have enough initiative that he will pay us back with some hvac knowledge.


@ROCcity88 I hope you can appreciate the olive branch and make an effort to return the favor by participating on this site. 





Besides, we have very few hvac guys on here anyway. I know some of you guys do hvac but @Debo22 seems to be the only one who posts about it and that's usually just finished pics. Not a lot of variety with acr though, put it in the way the manufacturer wants, not much ingenuity.









.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Honestly id just use a 1-1/2 x 1-1/4 copper x plastic mj an call it a day.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Honestly id just use a 1-1/2 x 1-1/4 copper x plastic mj an call it a day.







:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Look, I know what we would do in our own scuzzy basements!! Given the amount of crap we give to the diy I felt it necessary to give a reasonably professional answer :biggrin:


I've told you guys before, my own dishwasher goes into my sump pit, in my house it's git'r'dun cuz I am kaputz when I get home! Like they say, the cobbler's children go barefoot :wink:








.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Honestly id just use a 1-1/2 x 1-1/4 copper x plastic mj an call it a day.





Now your gonna get blasted by ShytRunsDownhill, and Tango for giving free advice


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly id just use a 1-1/2 x 1-1/4 copper x plastic mj an call it a day.
> ...


I chirp 5 people then be nice to one lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Now your gonna get blasted by ShytRunsDownhill, and Tango for giving free advice





nope you didnt read my post reread please...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nope you didnt read my post reread please...





I was just kidding I don't care either way I like to poke fun..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Now your gonna get blasted by ShytRunsDownhill, and Tango for giving free advice


That's it mister, in the corner and reflect on what you said. For homework tonight you will copy 3 pages of the code and write a 1000 word essay why 1 1/2" vent 90's aren't allowed to be used on drainage.

Better behave. :hammer::hammer:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> I was just kidding I don't care either way I like to poke fun..


 all depends who and where...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> That's it mister, in the corner and reflect on what you said. For homework tonight you will copy 3 pages of the code and write a 1000 word essay why 1 1/2" vent 90's aren't allowed to be used on drainage.
> 
> Better behave. :hammer::hammer:





Lmfao ...:vs_laugh: your the best mister Tango


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly id just use a 1-1/2 x 1-1/4 copper x plastic mj an call it a day.
> ...


I got a bucket catchin water on top of my water heater.
Waiting for the day i can blow $400 bucks in material and a saturday , aint spending a dime more on kitec adaptors


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Yes, clearly he isn't a plumber, but the situation seemed more to me that he did know what to do(bust up the floor) and really just needed to be told not to be lazy.
> 
> hahahahahahah
> yup, that's pretty much it honestly.
> ...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCcity88 said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, clearly he isn't a plumber, but the situation seemed more to me that he did know what to do(bust up the floor) and really just needed to be told not to be lazy.
> ...


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> ROCcity88 said:
> 
> 
> > You are doing illegal plumbing,just a matter of time until you are caught and sent to the big house
> ...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> You're welcome here because you do hvac, but maybe try asking a plumber buddy about this.





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yes he can be a member here because he does HVAC..thats fine...



Last I read on the who's allowed to join the PZ, it did not say anything about HVAC. They have their own pro only sister site. Different trades, different licenses.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Last I read on the who's allowed to join the PZ, it did not say anything about HVAC. They have their own pro only sister site. Different trades, different licenses.


 you are correct.....BUT he states this....


skoronesa said:


> Yes, clearly he isn't a plumber, but the situation seemed more to me that he did know what to do(bust up the floor) and really just needed to be told not to be lazy.
> 
> hahahahahahah
> yup, that's pretty much it honestly.
> ...


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Okay tough guy,
then kick me out if you care so much


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

ROCcity88 said:


> Okay tough guy,
> then kick me out if you care so much





He was Defending you.. thats they he colour coded the wording... 



Have you worked on a water chiller before.... Have you worked on Steam.... Have you worked on a boiler


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

:vs_


ROCcity88 said:


> Okay tough guy,
> then kick me out if you care so much


:vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## ROCcity88 (May 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> He was Defending you.. thats they he colour coded the wording...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you worked on a water chiller before.... Have you worked on Steam.... Have you worked on a boiler


I was responding to Chonkie,
my bad

yes, chillers (powered by steam turbines).


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

disregard


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ROCcity88 said:


> I was responding to Chonkie,
> my bad
> 
> yes, chillers (powered by steam turbines).


then you are more than welcome to be a member here.....I have my opinion on who should or shouldnt do plumbing...and again your original post just raised a few red flags as you didnt full explain why you were asking..no more no less...thats all..water under the bridge...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ROCcity88 said:


> Okay tough guy,
> then kick me out if you care so much


you need to quote who you are answering so noone assumes the wrong idea...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you need to quote who you are answering so noone assumes the wrong idea...


He scared you didn't he???lolololol9lloolol:devil3::devil3: calm down,he not coming after you lololololo


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ROCcity88 said:


> I was responding to Chonkie.


Calm the down there, my post didn't contain anything that would make me out to be acting like a "tough guy". I quoted who I was responding to and I was only stating the FACT that this isn't a site where being in the HVAC field is a qualifier for being a member here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> He scared you didn't he???lolololol9lloolol:devil3::devil3: calm down,he not coming after you lololololo



scared NO,,I was about to unleash the beast against him till he clarified who he was answering..by now you should know I dont scare from keyboard warriors....nor do I expect anyone to be scared of what I post through a keyboard..:devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Calm the down there, my post didn't contain anything that would make me out to be acting like a "tough guy". I quoted who I was responding to and I was only stating the FACT that this isn't a site where being in the HVAC field is a qualifier for being a member here.


Lolololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> scared NO,,I was about to unleash the beast against him till he clarified who he was answering..by now you should know I dont scare from keyboard warriors....nor do I expect anyone to be scared of what I post through a keyboard..:devil3::devil3::devil3::devil3:


I'm just messin with ya lolololololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCcity88 said:


> Okay tough guy,
> then kick me out if you care so much





Dude, calm your schit. The big house line was a joke, and if you read what shtrnsdownhill posted you'll see some of what you do listed as making you eligible.




They're just giving you a hard time, just smile and take it 






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Dude, calm your schit. The big house line was a joke, and if you read what shtrnsdownhill posted you'll see some of what you do listed as making you eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take it from someone that knows what a hard time is....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

